# swaying



## peteandcarmen (Feb 22, 2019)

looking for some answers to a problem I have auto trail 7.2 mtr 4 berth at 50 mph and over its like a boat on the road swaying all over the place I can expect a wobble when a large vehicle passes but at times feels uncontrollable any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It could be all sorts of reasons Pete. I'm not sure about your particular chassis but I had this on an RV for ages and in the end changed the tyres and no more problem.
It might be loading, tyres, pressure, tracking, etc. etc.


Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

air assisted suspension at the rear helps.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check your loading and compare axle loads with what you actually have - additions such as bikes on the back can cause a reduction in the front end load which may change handling.

As Bognormike says, many things can cause it, loading and tyre pressures and condition in particular. Air assisted rear suspension will make the vehicle stiffer but the cost may be prohibitive.

I hope you can identify a cause do let us know please in case others encounter the same problem.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

At 7.2m I would recommend air bags anyway as in my opinion all motorhomes with a large rear overhang will struggle at the rear. just too much load .

Now't fancy just the bags in place of the bump stops . I run mine at 2 bar and is very stable but i am quite loaded on the rear.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It's worth a trip to a weighbridge just to check your not overloaded, we did and had quite a shock.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Is the van on a Mercedes base by any chance?

.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Nowt wrong with my sprinter based camper at the speeds mentioned by peteandcarmen or up to max speed limit


Though it does rock about a bit when driving slowly on a rutted field


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps all the weight is at the rear and rear acting like a see saw so front steering too light 

Could be the design or the way its loaded , is there a garage on this model ? if so is the anything heavy in it or do you have a scooter mounted on the rear ?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

trek, I also have a sprinter based van and agree totally with you ref the stability when driven on the road, but I'd describe the ride at slow speed over uneven ground to be a bit worse than you suggest.

The reason I asked ref the vehicle base was because a friend of mine has an older (than mine) Autotrail sprinter which exhibits the same behaviour as the OP, his would almost make you sea sick when moving about inside when stationary.
I keep telling him to renew the rear dampers but the suggestion falls on deaf ears as he tells me he's got used to it.

.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> trek, I also have a sprinter based van and agree totally with you ref the stability when driven on the road, but I'd describe the ride at slow speed over uneven ground to be a bit worse than you suggest.
> 
> The reason I asked ref the vehicle base was because a friend of mine has an older (than mine) Autotrail sprinter which exhibits the same behaviour as the OP, his would almost make you sea sick when moving about inside when stationary.
> I keep telling him to renew the rear dampers but the suggestion falls on deaf ears as he tells me he's got used to it.
> ...


That sounds right to me. We bought a Mohican with what sounds like a similar problem. New rear shocks cured it. Easily done and not expensive.


----------

